# TNT "Korean Chicken Wings"



## BreezyCooking (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm posting this here instead of under "Ethnic Foods", because I doubt it's truly a "Korean" recipe. However, it IS definitely a blow-the-top-of-your-head-off spicy HOT & flavorful wing recipe that I made for the first time this past Sunday. BIG hit!!

Here's the link to the recipe, developed by "Guy Fieri". While I made the sauce exactly as the recipe directs (& boy is it HOT - be warned), I differed in the chicken wing cooking method by first dry-seasoning my wing sections with granulated garlic, chili powder, cayenne pepper, crushed red pepper flakes, & oregano, & then grilling them outside on the charcoal grill - 10 minutes per side - & then just tossed them with the sauce. (If I had been making them indoors, I would have done them under the broiler - I'm not a fan of frying wings in oil.)

The sauce is thinner than most wing sauces/glazes, so after tossing the COOKED wings in it, I saved the leftover sauce & have it in the fridge. Plan to use it in what will be a searingly hot (& delicious, I have no doubt!) tofu stirfry tomorrow or Thursday. That leftover sauce was WAY too good to just toss.

Once again, I warn that if you don't like the lip-numbing feeling that comes from really spicy food, you might want to cut back on the chili-garlic paste the recipe calls for - although both husband & I really, really liked it. 


http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/cda/recipe_print/0,1946,FOOD_9936_34276_PRINT-RECIPE-FULL-PAGE,00.html


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 24, 2007)

So.......you are trying to say it's spicy?   

Thanks for the link and I am a fan of broiling/grillling versus frying too.  And thanks for the warning on the heat!!!!!!!

Now, if you hadn't used the rub that you did (cayenne, crushed red pepper) do you think the sauce would have been lip-numbing too or just spicy hot?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 24, 2007)

It still would have been lip-numbing.  The rub I use is the same basic one I use whenever I make wings - regardless of the finishing sauce.  Case in point was that I used the same rub on all the wings, but put only half of them in the Korean sauce & half of them in regular "buffalo wing" sauce.  The buffalo ones were tame by comparison.

Trust me - the rub had little to do with it.  It was that 1/4 cup of Chili-Garlic paste/sauce ("Sambal Ooelek" is what I used) that blew the tops of our heads off.  But we did love them!!  After eating the first one, husband got up & brought over a roll of paper towels - lol - as we were sweating & sniffling within seconds.  Although inbetween sniffles we were both saying "Aren't these great?"  Lol!!!

(And as an additional (if somewhat unsavory) point, there was no - ahem - unpleasant bathroom visits the next morning.  Something that many of us endure when indulging our spicy/hot food desires.)


----------



## letscook (Jul 24, 2007)

I posted this recipe a little while ago asking about the sherry in it -- now that you tried it would you still use the sherry in it or sake maybe or any other ideas.

here is what was said earlier
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/korean-chicken-wings-question-36106.html


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 24, 2007)

I'd still use the dry sherry - thought it was perfect. It added a certain smoothness to the sauce's flavor that I don't think sake would have. But that might just be personal preference talking - I've always found sake a bit sharper than sherry.

However - both sake & dry sherry have almost the same distinctive taste.  As far as recipes go, I haven't found much of a difference between the two.


----------



## letscook (Jul 24, 2007)

thanks been going to try them


----------



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 11, 2007)

Hmm.... I don't use sherry when I'm making Korean Chicken Wings. I just use rice vinegar instead. Love the their hot red pepper paste (go chu jang) - really essential if you want to make any spicy Korean dish.

This is the closest authentic spicy chicken wings that a friend's mother passed on to me:


10 chicken wings
1/4 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp garlic (minced)
1 tbsp onion (minced)
1 egg white
2 tbsp all-purpose flour
enough oil for deep frying
1 tbsp sugar
1 tbsp hot pepper paste (go chu jang)
4 tbsp rice vinegar
2 tbsp tabasco sauce
2 tbsp honey
2 tbsp soy sauce
1/2 tsp red pepper powder
garnish: see below
GARNISHES TIPS: Blanch green onions then drain. Heat soy sauce, sugar, garlic and water in a small saucepan then bring to a boil. Add the green onions till lightly coated with the sauce. Remove and decorate it in a circle around the spicy chicken wings. It makes for a dramatic effect on the dish. 


Cut around the narrow side of the chicken wings
Cut lengthwise so you can force the skin and meat to be folded downwards (looks like a lollipop)
In a bowl, combine 1/2 tsp garlic, pepper, onion and egg white and mix well
Marinate chicken wings in bowl with sauce
Place everything in a steamer
Boil water, steam the chicken wings over high heat for 10 mins or till cooked
Remove and coat with flour
Heat oil for deep-frying
Deep-fry the chicken wings till crispy
Remove and drain
In a saucepan, add 1/2 tsp garlic, sugar, hot pepper paste (go chu jang), rice vinegar, soy sauce, tabasco sauce, honey and red pepper powder
Stir everything till well blended and thickened
Turn off heat
Place chicken wings in sauce and coat well
Remove pieces, allow the sauce to drip off and arrange on a plate
Place blanced spring onions around and pour spicy sauce on top of everything
Serve immediately
This spicy chicken wings can be served as an entree or appetizer. You may lessen the spiciness of this recipe by cutting down on the amount of hot pepper paste.


----------



## PJP (Apr 11, 2008)

I like to use chochujang, garlic, corn syrup, ketchup and make my sauce to add over fried chicken wings.


----------

